# VK New Arrivals - 09 October 2015



## Gizmo (9/10/15)

EFEST LUC 6 ( 6 Bay Charger )




http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-luc-blu6-6-bay-oled-intelligent-charger.html

Smok TFV4 Triple Coils 5 Pack 
Smok TVF2 Dual Rebuild-able Base


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/15)

@Andre they finally here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Andre they finally here


At last, thanks for letting me know. The pic shows an American plug?


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/15)

Andre said:


> At last, thanks for letting me know. The pic shows an American plug?



It's a EU Plug.. Don't worry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/15)

I believe @Rob Fisher needs this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (9/10/15)

SO Much Want!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/10/15)

I might want to have to need a 6 bay charger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/10/15)

Very nice charger. I have the Luc 4 and it's a brilliant charger. Will def buy this if I need another charger.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I believe @Rob Fisher needs this



Indeed! There is no doubt this is a N2H!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

